# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الانيمي >  >  براءة الآنمي بعيونهم ..}

## شذى الزهراء

*••••


هلا وغلآ
**
*


*





*
*















**
*

*••••
*

*كل* *الوود
*
*تحـيآآتي
**
*

----------

أموله (05-17-2011), 

ليلاس (05-04-2011), 

كــاريس (05-20-2011)

----------


## ليلاس

*وـآآآآإإآآآآـو ..*

*مرررة كيووووت ..*

*حبيتهم ..*

*تسسسلمين يَ الغآآلية ..*

*ع التششكيلة النآآآيسس من الصصور..*

*ربي يعطيك آلف عآآآفية ..*

*منورة القسسم ..]*

*تستآهلين الفآيف سستآآآرز .."*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ليلآس* 

*تسلمييين حبابه ع الحضور*

*توآصل غالي ورآئع*

*لآعدم منكِ يارب*

*كل الود*

----------


## كــاريس

صصصور تجنن

تسسسسسسلمي غناتي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*كآريس ..*

*تسلميين ع تواجدكِ الحلوو*

*لآخلا ولاعدم يارب*

*كل الود*

----------


## أموله

**
*يـاي مرهِ بريئينً*
*ياقلبيً عيونهمً حليوةِ*

*يسلموؤوؤِ..* 
*لاعدمنإك ~*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*آموله

تسسسلمين خيه ع التوآجد

حضور مميز

ودي*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*حلوين ..

يسلموووو*

----------

